# Blazers vs. Lakers Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Looks like it's 5-on-8 tonight ... great officiating so far ...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach is on fire! 

Aldridge is playing great, all over the floor!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D by Zach but the ref bail LA out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy has such a sweet shot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Webster light it up! Be great if he gets hot.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

webster with the rebound and 3pter!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't like the looks of this. We need the starters back in.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Give Kobe another Tech!! Come on! Just do it!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

God damn, Kobe is such a *****. I hate him more than I think I've hated any player in NBA history.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Kobe with a technical foul? Holy ****!!!!

Ton of sketchy calls so far tonight.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

zach shouldve just knocked kobe the **** out....every player in the league will thank him, seriously....kobes ***** made, espicially what he did to jack


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Keep making kobe shoot from deep. He won't comtinue to make them at this pace. We need to diversify our offesne. Dumping it down to Zach everytime is dumb, predictable, and makes for a stagnent offense. I think we will win going away..just keep our cool and wade out the la runs. PLay smart and control the ball and dont get caught up in the officiating bull ****. BEAT LA!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Another factor..kobe hasn't sat at all in this game. Keep it close and then attack in the 4th, he will run out of gas.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Jarrett Jack has been horrible tonight, HORRIBLE. They should try giving Sergio a solid squad rather than sticking him with Magloire, Outlaw, and Freddy Jones. You guys wonder about his effectiveness but he has a piss poor squad to play with. Try letting Sergio play with the first unit because Jack has been horrible tonight. Definitly the weak link as of now.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Another factor..kobe hasn't sat at all in this game. Keep it close and then attack in the 4th, he will run out of gas.


they back in LA at 6 this morning and they just played in denver so they shoulud run outve gas


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Zach with the basket and the FT!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn, Zach with the TO.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aldridge!! OR and Jam!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To many TOs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I :heart Ime Udoka SOOOOO much. He doesn't try to do anythign he can't and just knocks em down...man I wish miles had half of this kids intangibles/heart


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No calls on Blazers, bail out calls on LA!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why the **** does Outlaw think he's a outside shooter? WHy does Nate if he does? Take it the **** inside!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Same as last post.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

In a cvouple of years, LaMarcus is going to be in the top 5 in rebounds and blocks per game. He is just a freak.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure why we didnt run a play for Martell..he still is a great shooter.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

outlaw having a crap game


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kobe is just unconscious.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster!


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

Come on Jack just a few more turnovers for double digits!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, we need to nail our FTs and we should be able to put this one away.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

cmon nate, put in LMA.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> outlaw having a crap game


11 pts in the 4th..crap? Sure he's missed a couple,but he's still keeping us in thsi game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> cmon nate, put in LMA.....


I'm sure he's coming in out of this TO. Nice and refresh.


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> 11 pts in the 4th..crap? Sure he's missed a couple,but he's still keeping us in thsi game.


The guy belongs on the bench until he can realize that he is 6' ****ing 10" and belongs driving to the basket.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

he's open,what the hell do you want him to do with it? Drive in and commit an offensive foul or turnover? If you're open, and within your range..you shoot it...geez. It's not his fault, Nate runs certain plays.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

time to zone la and double kobe


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sweep LA! Sweep LA!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Zach, now make these FTs!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, what a game! Comee on Blazers!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

JARRETT...why didn't you attack the hoop?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Who's that funny looking white guy on the Blazers bench?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, my god what a foul and it should have been a break away foul!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

its tough to win 5 on 8


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy! Clutch!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Come on portland.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Lakers are a bunch of punks!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DO NOT LET KOBE SHOOT A 3... I love LMA aggressiveness..who said he was soft?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Should be multiple technicals right there. **** kobe


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They shouldn't tech Aldridge, that's on the Lakers in our huddle!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy Damn! Blazers/lakers Rivaly Back In Full Effect.. With The Blazers Putting The Smackdown On The Lakers! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Damn!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

win or lose, I love how they're not taking **** from Odom.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

what did lma do to get a t? another bull**** call


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Brandon Roy is unreal. I see no reason why he can not become our superstar.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need a basket! Win this game, either win it or OT.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how do you let him shoot it, double team him nate..wtf don't you understand?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guh...after all that ***** ****, he hits a 3.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I hate you, Kobe.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Brandon Roy is unreal. I see no reason why he can not become our superstar.


Just make that plural.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

horrible possesion...brandon needs to attack attack attack


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i don't know if we can go another 5 with kobe hitting everything like he is....


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

even though i hate him , kobe is that dude. 

sucks though 

so who is gonna step up?!?!?!?!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

martell was wide open if zach just had swung it....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think MVP's are on teams that barely are above .500 and have had 2 losing streaks of over 6.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

OMFG why does every Lakers-Blazers game have to be so dramatic? How can you guard a guy who can hit a 3 at any time he wants? Why are the Lakers guarding Zach 1 on 1 with Kwame? Zach owns Kwame.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> even though i hate him , kobe is that dude.
> 
> sucks though
> 
> so who is gonna step up?!?!?!?!


helps he has the stripes in his pocket, he can get to the ft line at will, b/c of that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach, with some clutch FTs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think thats pretty much the game. ****ing kobe.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this is the biggest piece of bull**** i've seen


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why foul? I guess it's over so it doesn't matter, but why add the foul. 

Of course the Lakers wouldn't have gotten called for the same thing.

Great game Blazers, 5 against 8 and you still almost won.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i cant believe how many bounces la has gotton tonight..man there was no way we were gonan win i guess....60 for kobe, refs on thier nuts all night...


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Booo. Hiss. :thumbdown: :sadbanana: :wahmbulance: :dead:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Why foul? I guess it's over so it doesn't matter, but why add the foul.
> 
> Of course the Lakers wouldn't have gotten called for the same thing.
> 
> Great game Blazers, 5 against 8 and you still almost won.


no WE WON...**** this ****, the refs handed kobe half of his points...love the travel across the paint in ot..the push off


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Lakers needed a lot of help for this win so no reason for the Blazers to hang their heads.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Think about this folks, it took Kobe scoring 63 points (at least) to beat us. The lakers are a ****ing pathetic team.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't get over that. Kobe's done some amazing things tonight, and I'll give him props, but that no-call was utterly ridiculous.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Blazers got robbed. Kobe pushes the defender out of bounds with no call? bull****. Not to mention the laker announcers are *******es.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. That no call on Kobe was worse than the WCF no call when Shaq flattened Steve Smith. Would have been an offensive foul with the chance for the Blazers to go up, instead of the Lakers going up 3. Like Mike said on tv, the refs don't want to decide the game by making the call but they did even worse by that then letting that go. I wonder what would happen if the Blazers just plowed through all the defenders on this next offensive set.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Blazers got robbed. Kobe pushes the defender out of bounds with no call? bull****. Not to mention the laker announcers are *******es.


Exactly! The dual T on Odom and Aldridge was BS! Odom goes into our huddle... and we get a T?

But our D on Kobe at the end of regulation was pathetic.... and he was clutch.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not one to usually complain about the refs but this was pretty bad.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I just have a couple of things to throw out there.

Kobe's pushoff was ridiculous.

After seeing Aldridge get in there when Odom came into the huddle, I have even more respect for him now.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Woah... the league should do something about this... such BS.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

The Defense on that 3 by Kobe was great. It is just a shame that Kobe is able to push Brandon Roy out of the play and not get called for anything. 

It is a matter of time until the NBA starts losing more and more fans. I already know of several hard core NBA fans that have quit watching because of calls like that.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like Lamar Odom has finally earned his spot in my "Laker punk jerkoffs that I hate forever" list.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Can someone who is tech savy upload a video of the push off or other examples of no calls from tonights game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm in Dallas visiting some family, so I haven't seen the game yet. One thing I'll say, and this isn't a slam on Zach, is that when he leads our team in assists we don't have a very good chance of winning. 

Looks like a great game from Kobe, and by the sound of it a bad game by the refs. I'll be curious to see the game when I get home to see just how bad it was.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

I normally don't complain about officiating but that was absurd.

Tonight is a good night to speak your mind to the press and take some fines. It's time for Roy to start to bark a little bit. He's getting no respect at all from the zebras.

Odom was a punk tonight and our guys stood tall and I don't expect them to forget about it. As the Bad News Bears said, "Just wait 'til next year."


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Kobe shoved, literally full on shoved, Brandon out of bounds on his last 3 point make that turned the tide of the game.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Looks like Lamar Odom has finally earned his spot in my "Laker punk jerkoffs that I hate forever" list.


Oh, you mean

Kobe
Shaq
Devan George
Rick Fox
Derek Fischer

and finally, Lamar Odom?

That list?

Yeah, I got that one too.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Kobe definitely pushed Roy out of bounds with his forearm and he literally went off the screen. They even showed it several times on the x-mo and the Laker announcers said that he was lucky to not get called on it.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

rose garden pimp said:


> zach shouldve just knocked kobe the **** out....every player in the league will thank him, seriously....kobes ***** made, espicially what he did to jack


i almost got my wish


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

porkchopexpress said:


> Can someone who is tech savy upload a video of the push off or other examples of no calls from tonights game.


yeah, and some of the fights, and the one where kobe pulls down jack and jack gets the foul.....PLEASE

*goes to olive for some comic relief*


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Great game even though we lost, refs were retarded. Jack was by far our weak link. We need to evaluate the PG position before the season ends, start letting Sergio play with the first unit to see how he does.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

I have to remind myself to breath after that game. It was a totally intense game and a great one to have on TV. I was talking to a co worker this morning about the blazers and how they weren't punks any more. They were a new young team with good character that would put their heart on the court and play till the end. I hope. I really hope that my friend watched the game tonight. It just might turn them back into Blazer fans.

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

After almost every game I cannot help but praise all the basketball gods that we swung for the fences in the draft and came up with the 2nd and 8th pick. Roy and Alderidge are going to anchor this team for years. Don't look for these rookies to be traded any time soon like others. *cough*telfair*cough* 

Lets look at some players with 2 years or less experience:
LaMarcus - 16 points, 10 rebounds, 3 blocks
Brandon - 14 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block
Udoka - 19 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals

That's some solid production. I included Ime even though technically this is his third year because he played a total of 4 games his rookie year and 8 games his sophomore year. Essentially this is his rookie year. Welcome to the NBA Ime.

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

We are young but we aren't going to back down from anyone. I loved absolutely loved our young guys standing up to the LA players who were trying to get into their head. I read on the Lakers board that they felt that Odom went after jack because jack make the hand flick motion after getting your shot blocked and hit him in the face. (isn't that what kobe did several times recently to other players) We didn't back down and our guys kept their cool. It could have been so easy for young players to lose control but they didn't. I love it.

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

Seems like I've complained about the refs a lot the last couple games. I guess that's a good sign that I felt we should be winning these games. We have significantly improved over last year. It might not show it greatly in the w/l collumns but last year this would have been a Laker blow out. We would have caved and just let Kobe score and score and score. Not that he didn't anyway, but easily 80% of his shots were outside, hand in your face fading away, desperation heaves type heaves. Yea they went in. crap. but we played defense. Kobe definitly gets star treatment. He quite clearly pushed off roy for a 3 pointer that went in. Easily a 5 point swing in the lakers favor, they go up 3 and we are denied a chance at the go ahead 2 pointer that could have changed the complexion of the games end entirely. BAD BAD no call by the refs.

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

Despite the loss, I'm happy. We helped our draft position chances while playing a really entertaining close game. Someone said recently that they hoped all our games were either 40 point rout wins for us or losses at the buzzer. I agree completely. We played our game and we did a good job. That they needed a player to go off for 67 points to stay in this game just amazes me. I hate teams with one sided scoring like that. That's not a team that's a single player being selfish. I loved the slow motion replay when smush took it to the rack and had it go out of bounds, Kobe was wide open at the 3 and the look on his face was priceless. "Why didn't you give me the damn ball!" whine kinda look. Did I mention I really really hate kobe? He has skills, you cannot deny that.

*Breath...Breath...Breath...*

Lets hope for a big win against seattle on Sunday or a wonderfully tense loss at the buzzer on a Ray Allen three with Roy in his face. Give more Aldridge and Roy. Give me more Ime for three. Lets see more Zach running the floor and dunking the ball. (which he did tonight against defenders this time)

*Breath.......Go Blazers!!!!!*


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I can't help but to get frustrated by Jack's piss poor performance and the lack of shots Martell gets despite is efficient shooting.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I would rather lose as a TEAM than win the way la did..that team is seriously going NOWHERE..another sweep in the playoffs for la as the 7th/8th seed. No youth...no other players wanting to play along side kobe...its the kobe show, so what if he has a great game every now and then, they are going nowhere and that makse my heart smile. Mark this down, LA will never win another title with bryant on their team. I thought what hap said...it took star treatment, 65 from kobe just to beat us at home...every single bounce literally went their way in ot. I think we can also throw away the thoughts that LMA is soft or was perceived to be soft. Dude is a beast and is going to dominate la for the rest of his career.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

This game just reignited the smoldering coals that is the Blazers/Lakers rivalry.
The fans always kept it alive, but the recent players just haven't held onto it.

The way Aldridge stepped in and didn't take any crap from Odom was stellar. He knew Odom was just trying to get in there heads and wasn't going to let it get to him. This team is there for each other and, right now, that is the greatest thing we could ask for. Winning will come with a group that is together.

I actually was a fan of Odom before this incident and now I think he is a piece of #*$(


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like rivals that don't cry nonstop. This is pathetic. Anybody who has even paid remote attention to the NBA the past year realizes that Kobe and the Lakers are not the golden boys of the league anymore. Grow up. And yeah, I was pretty embarassed with Lamar Odom. Phil chewed him up pretty good for his punkish acts.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I would rather lose as a TEAM than win the way la did..that team is seriously going NOWHERE..another sweep in the playoffs for la as the 7th/8th seed.


People on this board are, understandably, biased against the Lakers... but getting into the playoffs IS "somewhere". Considering it's been like 4 years since the Blazers have done it, I'm surprised that people here are still so cavalier about the accomplishment.

Will the Lakers get swept? Perhaps. Could they beat a team like the Jazz, if they get that matchup? Absolutely.

Will the Blazers win a playoff matchup this year? Absolutely not. Because we're going to be sitting at home, watching other teams play. Again. Which is OK, given how bad we have been since Nash took over, but for the Lakers and their fans, they have higher expectations for success, and missing the playoffs isn't going to happen with Kobe and Phil around.



> No youth...


What?

Bynum is 20 and he's already a starting-level NBA center. Farmar looks like a keeper (if not a star) and he's 21. 

They don't have the depth and breadth of young prospects like Portland does, but they haven't gone through the losing that leads up to that... and they have several players in their primes, so using roster spots on lots of youngsters doesn't make sense.



> no other players wanting to play along side kobe...


Really? That's seems too speculative for me.

What players want to play alongside any Blazer? I'm sure there are lots of players that will be willing to come to Portland, but it's silly IMO to claim that playing on a team with Kobe Bryant would be considered a negative.

Ed O.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

When you look at the classless whining of their coach and star, it's not surprising that laker fans are also little *****es.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> People on this board are, understandably, biased against the Lakers... but getting into the playoffs IS "somewhere". Considering it's been like 4 years since the Blazers have done it, I'm surprised that people here are still so cavalier about the accomplishment.
> 
> Will the Lakers get swept? Perhaps. Could they beat a team like the Jazz, if they get that matchup? Absolutely.
> 
> ...


What you don't realize Ed, is that being a low seed (7 or 8) in the playoffs is going nowhere. It is a great accomplishment for a team like POrtland whohasn't been there, adn they would use that experience as a stepping stone. But la is in the same place we were back in teh early 00's..always good enough to make the playoffs, but not good enough to get past the first round, also not bad enough to get a high lottery pick. They are stuck in that horrible rut that Minny and Sacto are currently in. I believe as long as they have showbe, they will be good enough to finish 7th or 8th, get their asses handed to them in teh 1st round and go no where.
Yes, they have ZERO youth! Bynum is nowhere near as good as many thought he was earlier on in the year. He is slow and lacks a ton of back to the basket moves. He may turn out, but it will take him years. Odom is pushing 30, but wtf has he ever done? He is the most overrated complimentary player ever, and hasn't even made an all-star team or been in consideration for one before. Kwame is one of the top 2 biggest busts of all time and only shows signs of being a good defender but brings nothing else to the table. Jordan Farmar was a joke of a 1st round pick. He can't even stay on the floor for longer than 3 minutes at a time. Turiaf is probably their best young player, but his upside is very low as he looks to be a garbage man/energy guy.
Finally, if you think anyone would ever want to play with kobe, pass along what you're smoking. kobe doesn't even get along with his own teammates. What good player would want to come to la to be 2nd fiddle to such a selfish player?
You can have your views and I will have mine, but you know its true. la isn't going ANYWHERE anytime soon and I love it.:yay:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS: I don't even think I can respond to what you're saying. You don't appear to have thought things through and/or considered what you're typing... your positions aren't even internally consistent.

You're clearly just so biased against the Lakers that you're at odds with reality. You've got every right to do that, of course, but I don't think that discussing it further would be fruitul.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Bynum is nowhere near as good as many thought he was earlier on in the year. He is slow and lacks a ton of back to the basket moves. He may turn out, but it will take him years.
> --
> Jordan Farmar was a joke of a 1st round pick. He can't even stay on the floor for longer than 3 minutes at a time. Turiaf is probably their best young player, but his upside is very low as he looks to be a garbage man/energy guy.


I think you're letting your bias get in the way here. They're both above average prospects: Jersey was willing to trade away their best player as long as LA included Bynum in the deal. Farmar is a McDonalds All-American prospect who drove his team to the title game and came out early. 

It's quite possible to hate the lakers and respect the talent of some of their players..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Farmar was a good COLLEGE player, but he has looked like nothing more than *** this season. He can't shoot, doesn't haev the best court vision, and is lacking on defense. All I'm saying is that Bynum is overrated, big deal. And ed, you don't know everything...you just keep on thinking that making the 7th or 8th spot in the playoffs is doing "something" for a team who has done that same thing 3-4 years running. If being consistently average is your M.O. , then by all means more power to you.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LMAO @ Jordan Farmar, the guy is mediocre at best. Bynum on the other hand is a very good prospect, definitly overrated as of now but that's because he's a Laker. He's got good size, good hands but nowhere close to being a starting quality center in this league as Ed O. would describe.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Bynum on the other hand is a very good prospect, definitly overrated as of now *but that's because he's a Laker.*


Do you honestly believe that? Seriously?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Seriously?


Absolutely, as of now the #10 pick in Bynum gets more attention than the #2 pick last year in Aldridge. It helps Bynum that he's a Laker, he most definitly gets more attention because of it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You know the hatred is ridiculous when the Lakers are being ripped on because their future is thought to be bleak. :lol: . If you have to dig that deep, I feel pretty good about the team I root for.


----------

